# I Make Avatars!



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello people! If anyone wants to get some avatars come here! just post a pic of your fish or anything else An di can make IT into an avatar. Tell me if you want any kind of text of effects or i an just suprise you. I can also do any kind of borders and frames like I did for cielo's. HEre si an example of what I do


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

i know this is kinda late lol but i just saw your thread and was wondering if you could make an avatar of my fish? his name is St. Jimmy


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

OMGemily midnight bettas was banned


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

oh lol woops


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it's okay


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Why???


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

because she was VERY rude to people last year


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oh.... :/ okay.........


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Rudeness and several other things like smartmouthing a moderator.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

WOW, they deserved it then...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

and having high jealously to some artist here for there work


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

what do u mean?


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I read her posts and she said that because people get paid for their work doesn't mean that her work is bad. And goes on to say that other people's work is not all that great. 

Either way, not a friendly person and got even more riled up when she was being called out for doing nothing more than placing filters on the commissioner's photos.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oh...... O.O


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She told someone that their arteork sucked.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

just basically, she had no manners, she was terribley rude, kept making more and more users, etc etc. she was just a mean person that's it
she said she was 10, where not sure


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

woooow lol a harsh 10 yr old..........


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

Midnight betta can you make me a Avatar? Wait I dont know how to post a picture of my fish on here. Can someone show me how to do it please?


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

If you read above, midnight bettas has been banned due to rudeness and aggressive behavior. If you would like to get a picture done by your fellow members you can post a picture by clicking on the "manage attachments" button when making a post and adding in your picture, or you can use the "insert image button" if you have your image hosted on a photo website such as photobucket.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

ZergyMonster said:


> *If you can read above*, midnight bettas has been banned due to rudeness and aggressive behavior..



+1
(i edited it and added 'can' not to be rude.... just asking if they would)


----------

